# will it bud



## skunk (Aug 15, 2005)

i have a 2 ft plant i forgot about i planted late this is aug the plant was planted in ground in june . will it bud out bye oct or notin ohio our 1st frost is ussually oct. 30.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 15, 2005)

Not knowing the strain, I can't tell you.
The plant should be going into flowering any day now if it hasn't started already.
Flowering generally takes 9 weeks.


----------

